# Hill Country 10



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

After a really rough start this year because of all the rat damage to my travel trailer I was finally able to score last Thursday.


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

What the HAY??? Why is the deer standing on his head and I'm laying down? Can someone please rotate?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Nice deer sideways or not.


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

fixed


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

Thank You


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Long nice tines! Good deer there

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Good looking buck.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Great kill bud! Congratulations.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Good job sir! That is a beautiful rack. Don't forget to post pics of the mount when you get it back.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

The buck is great either way, but I think getting him with a bow puts it in a different dimension.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice one!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

You still look pizzed about the rats.  Congrats on a nice buck!!


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*lmao*



goldwingtiny said:


> After a really rough start this year because of all the rat damage to my travel trailer I was finally able to score last Thursday.


If someone would make a travel trailer that is rat proof as well as salt water proof, I'm in.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Love those long tines, congrats!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice buck. Congrats. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

Way to score, Congrats


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice one


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Beautiful buck. Congratulations!


----------

